# Bell Airacuda Footage



## Smokey (May 7, 2008)

Along with a Curtis XP-42,Curtis P-36, Boeing XB-15 and a North American O-47


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNXADjmBhAc_


----------

